# Maritime Boots



## Hangry Bear (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello fellas. I'm looking for some advice from SEALs, Raiders, or anyone who has does some serious amphib ops on a good pair of maritime boots. Looking to use them for OTH, VBSS, wet jumps, the whole shibang. Here's the criteria:

1. Drains and dries extremely well
2. Lightweight yet durable
3. Toe fits into most fins
4. Sturdy enough to come straight out of the surf and into the hinterlands with a sopping wet ruck (90+ pounds) without getting a twig lodged in it
5. Lots of grip for a slick helo ramp or ship deck
6. Antibacterial (would be nice)

I've tried chucks t's and used straight up dive boots. I've heard some good things about Palladiums (although I can't find the boots on their site...discontinued?) and Lalo Tactical Shadow Amphibian. I would like to hear about the Amphibian...350 is a lot to drop on an experiment. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pardus (Aug 1, 2015)

Palladiums


----------



## x SF med (Aug 1, 2015)

Good old jungle boots work really well, or they did when I was in.


----------



## JK07 (Aug 1, 2015)

All black high top chucks, New Balance OTB boots and 5.10 water tennies are what I have used lately. I prefer the Chucks for VBSS  and water tennies for any other type of marops.


----------



## Hangry Bear (Aug 1, 2015)

pardus said:


> Palladiums


Thanks for the link. I went to that website but I can't find anything that tells me whick one would be best for marops. Seems like they're all geared toward urban fashion. Is there a certain model? I've also looked at OTB ABYSS II's and Aqua Lung Evo 3 Maritime Assault boots. 



JK07 said:


> All black high top chucks, New Balance OTB boots and 5.10 water tennies are what I have used lately. I prefer the Chucks for VBSS  and water tennies for any other type of marops.



Those water tennies look like they fit the bill. Why do you prefer chuck's for VBSS and water tennies for everything else? Just trying to narrow down my selections. Can't wear chuck's comfortably.


----------



## JK07 (Aug 1, 2015)

I like the sole on the Chucks better for walking around on a wet RHIB and climbing a caving ladder. You'll be hurting if your try to walk around for any amount of time on rough terrain in them though.


----------



## pardus (Aug 1, 2015)

jjdidtiebuckle said:


> Thanks for the link. I went to that website but I can't find anything that tells me whick one would be best for marops. Seems like they're all geared toward urban fashion. Is there a certain model? I've also looked at OTB ABYSS II's and Aqua Lung Evo 3 Maritime Assault boots.



I can't help with that, but maybe @8654Maine can shed some light on it for you.


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks, @Pardus

My experience has been w/ Palladiums/Israeli desert boots, booties, and the tried-and-true Jungle boots.

I fricking hate climbing caving ladders on dive booties.

The soles required for boat surfaces are different than for OTH where there's clicks of ground to cover after the swim infil.  It's nice to have multiple siping to prevent skidding for things such as VBSS.

Plus, scuttlebutt had it that someone w/ Chuck T's had sea urchin spines puncture it.  I don't know if this was true or not..

I'd like to have tried some of the newer amphib boots mentioned above.

I am set in my ways:  Jungle boots.  Although I did cut some extra siping in the lugs.

Although no siping is gonna keep one from kissing the deck on a galley with grease on it.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 1, 2015)

To follow on to the doc's post...  the siping can be cut into jungle boot soles with a dremel, or  utility (sheetrock) knife...  the dremel is faster but leaves larger sipes.  An 'x' cut in the lugs works very well, I think it's better than most patterns for functionality.


----------



## Hangry Bear (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info. A greasy helo skid is exactly the risk I want to mitigate. I've seen guys fall on their asses while casting and slide out to hit the water at a less than preferable angle. Yep, dive boots suck on ladders since they're so soft. I'm also asking guys at my unit, so I'll update this thread with whatever I find. I know OTH and VBSS have different demands, I'm looking for an 80% solution to both scenarios (maybe unrealistic given the differences).

Can you provide a link to the jungle boots you're talking about? There are quite a few models, unless you're talking about Marine Corps issued.

I looked up siping. You do this on your own or take it to a professional?


----------



## Hangry Bear (Aug 1, 2015)

x SF med said:


> To follow on to the doc's post...  the siping can be cut into jungle boot soles with a dremel, or  utility (sheetrock) knife...  the dremel is faster but leaves larger sipes.  An 'x' cut in the lugs works very well, I think it's better than most patterns for functionality.


 
Ah thank you. I'll look around for an instructional.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 1, 2015)

jjdidtiebuckle said:


> Ah thank you. I'll look around for an instructional.



Turn the jungle boot upside down, and without injuring yourself, cut an 'x' into the bottom of each lug... so easy, even a Marine can do it.  I mean doc did it...


----------



## Hangry Bear (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh ok, I had the wrong picture in mind. When siping are you trying to remove a small amount of rubber off the lugs in that x shape, or is the slit itself sufficient for enhanced grip?


----------



## x SF med (Aug 1, 2015)

The vertical cut into the rubber is the key to allowing the sole to open.


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 1, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Turn the jungle boot upside down, and without injuring yourself, cut an 'x' into the bottom of each lug... so easy, even a Marine can do it.  I mean doc did it...



Fucker!

In regards to siping, I did it.  Other guys didn't.

Think winter tires or the old boat shoes.

KISS rule


----------



## Hangry Bear (Aug 1, 2015)

@8654Maine Since you are interested in newer model boots, Here's what my buddy had to say about the Lalo Tactical Shadow Amphibian:

They drain unbelievably well and dry faster than anything I've even worn. Other than socks staying a little damp, your feet feel new after getting soaked. I have low arches and usually wear sole supports, but haven't needed to in these yet. But I haven't been walking many miles in these so I probably won't need them anyways. They grip and work amazing while climbing. They're thin enough and I never once had the slightest issue when on a ladder with them. 

They don't fit into our issued fins. But some guys have the Apollo fins, and they slip right into those. I haven't tried actually finning with them since I don't own those fins. I'll try it out eventually. I haven't  hiked in them and like I said earlier haven't covered many miles yet. I think they would be great in anything under 5 miles no problem. But I'll get a better feel for that these next couple weeks. Apparently there is a metal plate in the sole that [removed] broke while bending it in his hands, so a lot of guy like to hate on them for that reason hahah. I had talked to some guys from [removed] dive team before I got mine. A lot of them bought pairs and all swore by them.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 2, 2015)

I like my palladium hi boots: PAMPA HI  I spent a long time in the jungle and they were great for jungle ops.  They also fit into my fins (frog foots) and have a good tread for going OTH.  They are a great overall maritime boot.  I still rock my chucks on ops though from time to time.


----------



## Hangry Bear (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you for the link, sir. I wasn't sure which model my buddies had been talking about. Those look like a beefed up Chuck T. Along the same lines, I've heard some good things about the PF Flyer Grounder IIs.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 2, 2015)

Those look pretty similar.  I would try to see how well they fit in whatever fin you are using.  My palladiums barely fit in my frogs but they work and they are good on the beach when I get there.  I also like the aggressive jungle tread on the palladium hi boots.   It's personal taste.


----------

